# Morris County NJ- Drivers/Operators needed



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Just got the word today about a site we landed, we will be placing a Skid Steer,a CDL plow truck and a backhoe with a pusher on site for the duration of the winter. I need a CDL driver, a skidsteer operator and a backhoe operator to direct report to the equipment onsite. We will have a site manager who lives farily close running the site with a mason dump/salter. We also need shovelers. We pay well and on a regular schedule, transportation capable of travel during accumulating snow needed, expierience also required. Also interested in hourly subs with trucks and/or skidsteers, we run 7 all winter and we could use a couple more. Most of our work is in Bergen County, but if you're in Morris, I'd be happy to use your skidsteer in Morris and keep one of mine closer. Site has security cameras and is not in a "bad area".


----------



## billcolandscape (Jan 27, 2010)

*mason dump with plow*

I am definitely interested in speaking with you about subbing a mason dump with plow to you in Bergen County. I replied in your earlier thread. Please let me know if you have any availability. I am only a few miles away from Mahwah.

[email protected]

Bill


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Bill, still waiting for renewals to finsih coming in and for new biz to be signed before really commiting to anyone. I'd hate to promise work and not be able to deliver...

That said hows Park Ridge/Oakland/Fairlawn for you if Mahwah doesn't go as planned. If you can be flexible and we reach an agreement I'm absolutley sure we can put you to work somewhere.


----------



## billcolandscape (Jan 27, 2010)

Good Evening.

Mahwah/Ramsey would be ideal, but yes i can definitely be flexible. I would like to talk to you about it a little though if you get a chance. In general would you be hiring a sub for one lot in one town, or would it be multiple locations in multiple towns.

Bill


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Most likely it would be for a few sites in one or two towns. Our site specific stuff is generally like a whole a shopping center where a loader/backhoe and or multiple plow trucks and at least one salter are needed. Though we can definitely talk. I have your number in a PM I'm pretty sure, have a crazy day tomorrow lining up a company volunteer project at the Rdigewood Red Cross for Saturday, so I'll try to call early next week.


----------



## billcolandscape (Jan 27, 2010)

Just checking in to see if you think you are still gonna be looking for subs this winter. I wanna try and pin my truck down somewhere. Mahwah Ramsey area is so close, so i wanted to speak with you first before i started looking around for another location for it.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## mulchexpress (Nov 30, 2009)

I am interested if you are in need of a sub this winter in Morris or Bergen County. I have a Single Axle Dump Truck w/Blizzard 8.5' to 11' plow. Also, have a Chevy 4500 w/Western MVP 8.5' plow. Let me know and we can discuss further. Thanks. Matt


----------

